# Studying for the Tennessee LLE



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

I am studying for the Tn LLE exam. I saw on a post from a couple of years ago where a member (Rebel34) was studying and had ask about what to study for. If Rebel34 is still a member and sees this, please let me know what you remember about your exam. Or if anyone else knows any info that would help, please let me know. I already know the state and PSI's info, I just need to know about what to expect on the exam.
Thanks!


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Little-Lectric said:


> I am studying for the Tn LLE exam. I saw on a post from a couple of years ago where a member (Rebel34) was studying and had ask about what to study for. If Rebel34 is still a member and sees this, please let me know what you remember about your exam. Or if anyone else knows any info that would help, please let me know. I already know the state and PSI's info, I just need to know about what to expect on the exam.
> Thanks!


Welcome to the forum

Study hard ,you can find on line test questions to practice on Good luck
http://www.mikeholt.com/free-exams-menu.php


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> Welcome to the forum
> 
> Study hard ,you can find on line test questions to practice on Good luck
> http://www.mikeholt.com/free-exams-menu.php


Thanks Harry, I just completed Mike Holt's NEC Exam Preparation course, at home with the book. I just wanted to know what areas and type of questions to expect. I'm trying to hit all the areas PSI listed that are on the exam. I'm using the 05 code book to finish my studies. They also list the "Code of Federal Regulations-29 CFR 1926" and NFPA 70E - Standard for Electrical Safety in the Workplace" as possible question sources. I read these on line but didn't buy them. Just want to know what to expect on the exam.


----------



## jefft110 (Jul 7, 2010)

It's been 11 years since I took the test offered by PSI, so I'm not sure if this still applies.

All commercial/industrial questions with multiple choice answers; pipe fill, uses permitted, pf questions, motor load calculations, osha regulations exc. 

I don't know if it's a psi thing, or a state thing, but there wasn't a single question in regards to the residential code. 

Side note: I had to take this test after the state stopped recognizing the County exam I took in '93 which, by the way, was waaaayyyyy more difficult than the multiple choice PSI exam.


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

jefft110 said:


> It's been 11 years since I took the test offered by PSI, so I'm not sure if this still applies.
> 
> All commercial/industrial questions with multiple choice answers; pipe fill, uses permitted, pf questions, motor load calculations, osha regulations exc.
> 
> ...


Thanks JeffT110,
I'm kind of in the same boat. The exam is based on the 2005 NEC and Tn started using the 2008 this year. Also, they (Tn) adopted not to use some of the changes. I sure hope they use some residential questions. I've studied the most on that.


----------

